# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Çdo Shqiptarit keq i benë

## lek-p

Çdo Shqiptarit keq i benë

Nga: Prof.Dr.Kolë Krasniqi

Çdo shqiptarit keq i benë,
Adem Jasharin e Nënë Terezën, nëse ja shanë,
Prandaj ju o axhami,
Keni kujdes në këto gjana,
E mos e shkelni nderin e kombit,
Se mu ngjallë Skënderbeu ju vajton nana!

Mjerisht n´Kosovë kemi edhe doktorra,
Që nëne e komb i bëjnë horra,
Detyrat e tyre, te parat i qesin,
Urrejtjen ndërfetare, tradhtinë kombëtare dhe interesin.

----------

